# Portable/temporary electric fencing for camping with horses



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know anything about portable fence, but I wanted to chime in to say to be sure to check w/ the campground. I run through our horse campground at our local state park, and it's posted that no temporary fences can be put up.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't quite see enough information to make much of an evaluation of the Zareba kit from Tractor Supply. It says 330 feet of "tape" and 8 posts. Presumably the posts have built-in tabs to hold the tape, and you use more than one strand when you set it up, which would give a maximum length of 165'. But I'm just guessing. It might be a pain to set up and take down.

I use electrified net for my chickens, and I think I would go back to Premier for a similar product if I had your purpose in mind. Premier sells a similar product for horses which is lighter and easier to handle. A 100' fence will cost you $124.
https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=34737&cat_id=53
Video at the link to show how to set it up. I've had the chicken fence for two years and moved it several times and I am very happy with it.

If you want a solar charger, that will cost you about as much as the Zareba kit. But I think you would be happier. I didn't find a battery operated unit to be very powerful and battery replacement will eventually exceed the cost of a solar unit.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you have any recommendations for solar chargers? Thanks for the link, it looks like it will meet my needs. It had all positive reviews.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

It is an organized event on property that allows fencing.


Jan1975 said:


> I don't know anything about portable fence, but I wanted to chime in to say to be sure to check w/ the campground. I run through our horse campground at our local state park, and it's posted that no temporary fences can be put up.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

luvbeach said:


> Do you have any recommendations for solar chargers?


If you value maximum convenience and quick easy setup and takedown, I would probably go with a battery unit like this:
https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=51667&cat_id=0&
It will at least equal the performance of the Zareba unit and your net cost wil be less. it's not solar but the battery will power the fence 80 days on a single charge and you probably won't camp that long.

If you want something a little more powerful, but still relatively convenient, I would go with one of these. in fact, this is what I will probably buy for this summer when I start moving my cattle around:
https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=136297&cat_id=171

If you go much more powerful than that, the ground rods need to be longer, and would be pretty inconvenient to drive in a 6' ground rod every time you moved your fence. The second unit has an integrated solar panel. The kit includes the wiring harness, ground rod, a 110v recharger for the battery (very useful to extend battery life when the unit is not in use) and even a fence tester. which will help you sleep at night.

Whatever you get, be sure and set it up at home so both you and horse are comfortable with the arrangement before you get to your event.

I love my local Tractor Supply and Fleet Farm stores, but a lot of their electric fence products are built to a lower price point to avoid frightening away potential customers. In the long run, I've found the stuff from Premier to be a better buy.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

luvbeach said:


> Do you have any recommendations for solar chargers? Thanks for the link, it looks like it will meet my needs. It had all positive reviews.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The PARMAK 12 is one of the ones we use with great results . http://www.amazon.com/Parmak-Impedance-Operated-Electric-MAG12SP/dp/B00099FAJI


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Would you recommend the 50' or 100'? After my camping trip, I will use the fencing to allow my horses to graze occasionally since they are on a dry lot.


Joel Reiter said:


> I don't quite see enough information to make much of an evaluation of the Zareba kit from Tractor Supply. It says 330 feet of "tape" and 8 posts. Presumably the posts have built-in tabs to hold the tape, and you use more than one strand when you set it up, which would give a maximum length of 165'. But I'm just guessing. It might be a pain to set up and take down.
> 
> I use electrified net for my chickens, and I think I would go back to Premier for a similar product if I had your purpose in mind. Premier sells a similar product for horses which is lighter and easier to handle. A 100' fence will cost you $124.
> https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=34737&cat_id=53
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

luvbeach said:


> Would you recommend the 50' or 100'? After my camping trip, I will use the fencing to allow my horses to graze occasionally since they are on a dry lot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I would get the 100' even if I only planned to use it for camping. If you want to do grazing I think you'll find that a 50' enclosure gets consumed pretty quickly. Depends on how often you expect to move -- if every day, the 50' would be easier to set up and take down, but if longer, you'll need to move it anyway to avoid damaging the turf.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help.


Joel Reiter said:


> I think I would get the 100' even if I only planned to use it for camping. If you want to do grazing I think you'll find that a 50' enclosure gets consumed pretty quickly. Depends on how often you expect to move -- if every day, the 50' would be easier to set up and take down, but if longer, you'll need to move it anyway to avoid damaging the turf.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

We just made a 'kit' ourselves. 
Bought step-in portable t-posts, a spool of plain electric fence wire, an electric fence easy-reel, a charger that runs off batteries only (D size or a boat battery), and the battery. Oh, and a couple grounding rods and some engineer's tape.
That didn't take more than 30 minutes for my husband and I to set up for a several hundred foot square corral, the hardest part being getting posts up in a straight line because of the rocks in our ground here. 

The charger is a portable charger from the Gallagher brand.

I don't know if set-kit types come in contained carry packaging or not, but we just made it ourselves- the wire, stakes, tape, charger and battery we store/carry in an old cooler (we tossed a bunch of old hay twine in there to tighten corners and hang the charger as well). And the posts we just have leaning in a corner, so we grab them and lay them in the bed of the truck when travelling.
The cooler has the benefit to keep the marine battery dry as well (though being meant for a boat, maybe that doesn't matter? lol) It also protects the dogs, cats or horses from touching it.

**We bought wire, not tape, since the roll/re-roll is not good for tape, as it breaks the fine wire strands in it. The engineering tape is to mark the wire every time we make a new paddock.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I camp and use a portable electric fence, when I started looking- dang- they were expensive. 

I bought a garden fence energizer on CL for a ridiculously low amount, it works absolutely fantastic. It runs on 2 D sized batteries. 

I did a quick internet search and it is available at Stateline Tack

Havahart Nuisance Animal Energizer- brand new only $42.74 (I think that includes a 25% discount. I didn't search other sites so you could probably find it less, maybe Walmart? 

I have mules and it keeps them in so that is saying something. I highly recommend it. I keep it in my trailer and keep an extra set of batteries, though in two years of intermittent use I have never had to replace the batteries yet. I remove the batteries when I am not using it.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I ordered the Premier1 netting fence. I'm really looking forward to using it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a Patriot in the summer to rotate the horses around. Mine is the Battery/Solar Panel and Plugin style in one. Patriot Patriot P5 Dual Powered Charger | Electric Fence Energizer Then you just need the rope wire and step in fence posts and corner posts. 

All of their models: Patriot Electric Fence Chargers | Electric Fencing Products


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

luvbeach said:


> Thanks everyone, I ordered the Premier1 netting fence. I'm really looking forward to using it.


Be sure and watch the little video again before you set it up the first time. It's pretty slick if you follow the instructions and can get tangled if you don't.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been using it, my friend. Thanks for all your help.


Joel Reiter said:


> Be sure and watch the little video again before you set it up the first time. It's pretty slick if you follow the instructions and can get tangled if you don't.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Joel Reiter said:


> If you want something a little more powerful, but still relatively convenient, I would go with one of these. in fact, this is what I will probably buy for this summer when I start moving my cattle around:
> https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=136297&cat_id=171
> 
> If you go much more powerful than that, the ground rods need to be longer, and would be pretty inconvenient to drive in a 6' ground rod every time you moved your fence. The second unit has an integrated solar panel. The kit includes the wiring harness, ground rod, a 110v recharger for the battery (very useful to extend battery life when the unit is not in use) and even a fence tester. which will help you sleep at night.


I just bought one of these. It is more convenient to move around than I expected. The ground rod is a T-handle and the unit has an adapter that turns the t-handle into a stand, so you push the rod into the ground, set your energizer on it with the solar panel facing south, and hook the alligator clips up and you are done.


----------

